# Code P050D



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

This code is often an indicator of fuel injector faults, or precursor to piston damaging preignition events. Checking the vehicles programing and warranty history as well as maintenance history would be very wise. A 2017 could be approaching the end of it's powertrain warranty, and piston failure out of pocket would be unpleasant.


----------



## _Aj_ (Feb 27, 2021)

Ma v e n said:


> This code is often an indicator of fuel injector faults, or precursor to piston damaging preignition events. Checking the vehicles programing and warranty history as well as maintenance history would be very wise. A 2017 could be approaching the end of it's powertrain warranty, and piston failure out of pocket would be unpleasant.


Thank you for the information...I will dig deeper.


----------

